# 2008 theme idea



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

In 08 I think I want to mix my two passions, rock music and Halloween, to do a “Horror Rock café” theme. I know I want a graveyard with all the famous (or infamous) figures like Hendrix, Joplin, and Morrison and a nice Horror Rock Café’ logo on the front of the house. I also will have a couple of TV’s (make to look old and broken) playing concerts from people like Cooper and Sabbath but, that’s as far as I’ve gotten…any ideas/suggestions??


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Make a big horned skull with a motorized jaw like in "This Is Spinal Tap"

And you must, absolutely must, have at least one incarnation of Eddie from Iron Maiden. My fave was always the old classic one from the early albums, but there were some other cool ones too... like the straitjacket Eddie from Piece of Mind. Better yet, have him rising from the grave in your cemetery like from Live After Death. The metalheads will love you for it.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Read the short story by Stephen King, "They Got a Hell of a Band," goes with your theme.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Revenant, I agree Eddie is a must and "...rising from the grave in your cemetery like from Live After Death" is a great idea...thanks. 

Peewee, I'll try to find the story this weekend (never read it) and get back to ya, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Gotta have some Garcia skeles with Tie Dyes, peace signs and the Fingered "V".


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Check out some Slipknot and Rob Zombie concert video's.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

How about using specific lyrics from various songs as epitaphs on your tombstones. Or quotes from certain artists...like Jim Morrison "There are things known and there are things unknown, and in between are the doors."

Awesome idea...can't wait to see how it all comes together.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Honestly, this is one of the best haunt ideas I've heard. Rock n roll is so loaded with imagery that lends itself to horror and Halloween... you could fill a five acre spread and not exhaust the possibilities.

Think you might have access to a white sequined Elvis suit? You could put a pompadour wig on a skull and build a throne for The King to preside over the haunt from.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

reminds me of the idea i had last year. I'll try and dig up my thread.
Thank god someone will actually wanna do this!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.halloween-l.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?t=1379&highlight=rockin

I actually posted it this year febuary on halloween-l lol!

I got positive feedback for the idea like you did. I think you should go for it!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Just an idea for the Elvis suit. Try using one of the tyvek jumpsuits that contractors/exterminators etc. wear. Then just make your own design on the back with the sequins, or buy one already made and stitch it or glue it on. The good thing about the tyvek suits is that they are strong and weatherproof. I made my son a dead Elvis costume one year from the exact same thing and it lasted for many years.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey... do ya know any organists/keyboard specialists? I was wondering what the Phantom of the Opera would do with the last part of Uriah Heep's _*July Morning*_... can you imagine that on a pipe organ? Wow...


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

gotta have fire... http://www.technifex.com/pages/products/products_fauxfire_rentalB.html

a good description of the effect ;-)
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...d=PTXT&s1=Technifex&OS=Technifex&RS=Technifex

and my work in progress using corragatted plastic ( http://www.gavrieli.com/products_corrugated.htm ) as my flame flattener.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Alice Cooper feeding his Frankenstein would be kinda funny.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh now THAT would be freaking brilliant!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

All great suggestion and thanks for the ideas! I’m still “fleshing out” in my minds eye just what I what to do but, I’m very excited about this theme. BTW I got Heaven and Hell’s new live DVD for Christmas and it has some great music and concert footage I can use. If there are any rockers on this forum this DVD is well worth the price, this is not your daddy’s Black Sabbath! 

I’ll post more as I get ideas and start working on some of the props. The first one I want to build is a Horror Rock café sign. I would like it to look like neon (parts of it blinking like an old neon sign would) so I’m going to search around the forum for some ideas.


----------

